# auction



## The_Traveler (Jul 10, 2007)

Went to an auction in rural Maryland up near Pennsylvania on Sunday. Auction guy had bid and won on an unclaimed storage unit and there were maybe 60 or 70 cameras, everything from classic bellows cameras up to 4 x 5 view cameras,  
3 or 4 MF Mamiyas, TLR reflex Mamiyas, lots of canon 35 mm and lenses, all in fitted bags. Just an astonishing amount of stuff. - all in very nice shape - plus  an astonishing amount of other equipment, lenses, darkroom, lighting. 

Several classic view cameras in near perfect condition. It filled an areas the size of a 2 car garage jammed on and under tables.

Attracted a big crowd and gotta-have-it fever reigned. The crowd was aggressive and there was no chance of a bargain so I left after 3 hours - sort of wishing I was back in film.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 10, 2007)

Expect to see more of this kind of auctions with the advent of the digital cameras. Be on the look, you never know...


----------

